# USCC ROMs?



## i4get75

I know there were some great devs that just got this phone. where are the great ROM ports?


----------



## gr4ybu5h

I think the developers need phones to develop for them. It might take a while for them to get phones. When I start to see some development (ICS) for these phones is prolly when I ll get my sgs2. ICS on the mesmerize is pretty slick, so I can prolly wait a while.

Edited cuz I can't spell

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## i4get75

I know of at least one Dev working on an ICS port but he's not finished yet. There is an AOKP ROM out there for it but it's not ready for daily use.


----------



## ps3hacker

guys i think he question here is is there ever going to be a forum directly for the sgs2 from uscc her on rootzwiki cause im might go ahead and get one tomorrow if i decide to


----------



## SolarRays

ps3hacker said:


> guys i think he question here is is there ever going to be a forum directly for the sgs2 from uscc her on rootzwiki cause im might go ahead and get one tomorrow if i decide to


It might be quiet for awhile - until then the support is coming from Team US Cellular. I don't mind linking because I support RW as much as I am able but also thankfull that TUSCC & XDA both jump in to help here also when they can. AOSP means that --OPEN SOURCE. We need to work together to better Android.


----------



## ndesilets

I also have a USCC GS2 and I'd like to become a developer (or at least somewhat of a developer lol) but I'm probably way in over my head. I tried compiling my own AOSP GB ROM to start off with but the end result would error when I tried to flash in CWM so that more or less failed horribly. If someone could point me in the right direction for guides, info, porting (<-- this would probably be best suited for me) etc. that would be great.


----------



## landisv

Just got an SGS2 tonight thanks to my wife's generosity in accepting my "old" Mesmerize, which is still awesome - and even more so since I was able to load AOKP on it. Seriously missing a few things. The native keyboard in particular sucks :-( But I'm looking forward to seeing what it can do as it gets more popular


----------



## co6alt

Just trashed my Mez, don't know what I did but can't boot it anymore. If I had better resources,I would love to work on sgs2 ROMs. Next year I'll be a bigger help, but for now I can't waitto get touchwiz off this potentially great phone!

Does supeoneclick still work to root them?


----------



## i4get75

co6alt said:


> Just trashed my Mez, don't know what I did but can't boot it anymore. If I had better resources,I would love to work on sgs2 ROMs. Next year I'll be a bigger help, but for now I can't waitto get touchwiz off this potentially great phone!
> 
> Does supeoneclick still work to root them?


The TouchWiz is actually a lot better than it used to be. I've been using it pretty much every day.


----------



## interloper

Is there a working CWMR for this device yet? Has the kernel been able to be compiled with working AP tether yet? Did Captain Kirk date green and pink women?


----------



## landisv

Just thought I'd note that Sickin appears to have AOKP working over at teamuscellular - http://teamuscellula...-updated-42312/ if anyone is interested. I was running AOKP on my Mez that my wife now has, and it was absolutely fantastic. It's still alpha, but it sounds like things are largely working. Would recommend reading through the whole thread before trying to see what others have encountered, especially what appears to be a recent issue with the GPS when doing the upgrade, but if you're looking for a rooted ICS ROM, AOKP is fantastic.

EDIT: I haven't had time to give this a try yet, so I can't provide any firsthand information on how well it goes.


----------



## mcgleevn

I am running the milestone 5 build by sickin, its rock solid... I'm coming from the mesmerize, and I am impressed at the speed of the S2, no lag anywhere...

Although I don't really need any tweaks, are there other compatible (USCC) roms or kernels anyone has had luck with or used?


----------



## Snyperx

Just got my GS II last night and am chomping at the bit to root and flash as well.


----------



## Gonzo

Snyperx said:


> Just got my GS II last night and am chomping at the bit to root and flash as well.


It's an amazing machine, and also I believe JP Waite is currently working on an Awesome Sauce rom for it. I think it's going to be AOKP this time around instead of stock based. Either way I'm sure it will be great.

Sent from my R760 Galaxy S II


----------



## mcgleevn

if jpaul is workn his sauce aokp (cm9?) based I will piss my pants...


----------



## Snyperx

Can we get a mod to give us our own section? I am having a hard time finding ROMs that work with our phone.


----------



## jpaulwaite

I agree with snyper. Id hate to have to abandon rootz due to lack of support...

And an aside....gentlemen, start pissin...

Sent from my SCH-R760 using RootzWiki


----------



## Andre08

jpaulwaite said:


> I agree with snyper. Id hate to have to abandon rootz due to lack of support...
> 
> And an aside....gentlemen, start pissin...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using RootzWiki


If your gonna be making roms for us than I have to get the galaxy s 2 now

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tubl07

mcgleevn said:


> if jpaul is workn his sauce aokp (cm9?) based I will piss my pants...


ready and waiting!


----------

